# turn insulation



## Jimenar2

Hola queridos amigos del foro:

Estoy traduciendo un texto sobre los controles de calidad en fábrica de una turbina de gas / generador eléctrico previo a su despacho al cliente. Y aparece la frase siguiente en la lista de materiales de los bobinados de campo:

_Field winding materials include: (...) glass-composite turn insulation and layer separators._

Mi sugerencia es: 
"Los materiales del bobinado de campo incluyen: (...) aislante de vueltas? compuesto de vidrio y separadores de capa".
Mi problema existencial es "turn insulation" ¿Alguien me podría ayudar?
Desde ya, muchas gracias
Jime


----------



## Rwaskowitz

"Turn insulation" refers specifically to the type or manner of insulation used on the wire in the "turns" of the windings as opposed to the insulation on other portions of the same wire where it is leaves the windings to connect with wiring outside the motor or generator. They are called "turns" because of the way the assembly is turned to wind the wire in a coil (bobina).


----------



## Jimenar2

Thank you for your reply. I do understand the meaning now that you explain it. But do you happen to know the Spanish equivalent? That would be of great help to me.
Jime


----------



## Rwaskowitz

I believe your translation is correct. It was very clear to me anyway.


----------



## Jimenar2

Thank you so much Rwaskowitz!


----------



## coolbrowne

Creo que quieres *aislamiento* *vuelta-a-vuelta*


----------



## Rwaskowitz

Coolbrowne, Maybe I am splitting hairs, but it is my opinion that would only be true if you were referring to the turn-to-turn insulation, which would be an insulation inserted between turnings, whether those turns are insulated or bare. If the reference is to the insulation applied to the individual turn(s), as in the enamel applied to an individual wire strand, it would not be turn-to-turn.  In all of the motor/generator windings I am familiar with, the wire in the windings has an insulation (turn insulation) but the individual turns are not separated by an additional insulation (turn-to-turn insulation). I will refer to a motor winding and repair textbook I have tonight when I get home. You may be correct also.


----------



## jalibusa

"Espiras" se usa a menudo para "turns" en bobinas de motores y similares. Tal vez:"aislamiento de espiras" o "aislamiento entre espiras".


----------



## Rwaskowitz

¿Espiras o espirales?


----------



## jalibusa

Espiras...
http://www.sc.ehu.es/sbweb/fisica/elecmagnet/campo_magnetico/espira/espira.html


----------



## Jimenar2

Gracias a todos por su ayuda! 

You guys rock!


----------

